# Is Embryo Adoption Available in the UK?



## Suemagoo (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if embryo adoption is possible here in the UK?

It is available abroad but due to anonymity laws in these countries, the resulting child would have no information about his or her genetic parentage.

I talked to my fertility counsellor and she thought it was available at certain UK clinics but I have found none. Has anyone heard of it being offered anywhere?

Me: Single (but hopefully not forever), 42
July 2008, IVF, 3 embryos, BFN
Dec 2008, IVF converted to IUI, BFN
May 2008, IVF, 3 embryos, BFN


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

there have been couples on gf asking if they should give up their frosties for
Adoption-maybe contact **** as they would know I woud have thought l x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

There is some information that suggests it might be but I seem to remember there being a load of hoops to jump through again to get it over here. It'd be interesting to know but wouldn't be suprised if there isn't a long waiting list and hefty costs. Just my opinion tho - probably wouldn't be xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

When I saw my consellor while still doing IUI and was contemplating next steps, she asked me if my cons had mentioned donated embryos, I didn't persue it in uk though due to cost, but I'm sure it must be possible as she is a very experienced fertility consellor and midwife.

As others have said may be useful to contact HFEA


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi All,

Embryo DONATION is available on most if not all of the main clinic DE lists as far as I am aware. I was on the Listers, the LFC and CARE notts. waiting list for DE and donor embryo and there was not issue about this as embryos were donated by people who had competed their families. I don't believe the situation has changed since the anonymity law changed. I was offered donor embryos twice from the LFC. Again, this was in 2004/5 and am not aware that there is any change in this.

I didn't feel personally that there were more 'hoop's' to jump through as a single women than with a fresh donor cycle - so I cannot see that being an issue. You will however, be expected to receive counselling, but this is a good thing in my opinion. Availability may of course be the stumbling block - but worth getting on the lists asap.

Finally, can I send out a plea for people to stop calling it embryo ADOPTION. This trend was started in the USA where there are a number of Chrisitian Right embryo adoption agencies. The sell spare embryos to only married couples who complete home visits and moral vetting and will be in contact with the donating couple openly (like adoption). These are anti single women and want a large sum of money for this so-called embryo adoption.

The embryos in this country and in the European clinics are DONATED embryos from couples or left over from cancelled cycles etc.

I know this sounds pedantic, but as the mother of boy/girl twins from donated embryos I really don't consider my children to be adopted. The embryos were donated by IVI Valencia and my children are donor conceived NOT adopted. This is of course, a very personal view.

Sue

Perhaps you could look at the HFEA website and ring some of the main clinics regarding donor embryos? I would start with CRM London, London Fertility Clini, The Lister, CARE Notts, etc etc.

I agree with you that the main reason I would have like to have had treatment in the UK is that my children do not have any information on their donors and I am feeling pretty sad about this now. I think this is one of the best reasons for staying in the UK if at all possible. I plan on being completely open with my children though about their conception. However, I do realise that waiting lists may still be long and that is why so many of us opt for going abroad. It is an important consideration though I think.

Here are some links to UK clinics with donor embryo programmes:

http://www.lfc.org.uk/content.php?id=47&pid=11

http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/about-us/ten-fact-about-us.html#programme

It may be that waiting lists or availablility is a problem, but it is worth getting on a couple of lists if you can now.

You may be interested in looking at the Donor Conception Website which gives info. for people considering having a child via donated gametes.

Best of luck to you,

Daisy
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Sue 

I'm not sure if any of us had mentioned the lunch

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151647.msg2352510#new

I've been very norty and still haven't been able to confirm .

It would be lovely if you could make it. Its easier sometimes to talk face to face isn't it?

Love

Emma xx


----------



## Suemagoo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for the replies - they are really helpful - I am going to get on and research now - it has opened up a new option for me. Thank you Daisy especially for taking the trouble to give me all that info - and great to hear from someone who has been through it - I am going to follow up on all those links! Yes, I can see you are right about the phrase - embryo adoption - it is very misleading and in a way distances the mother from the child and negates her role in his or her conception. 

Thanks Emma too for the info about the lunch - going to see if I can make it - what a great idea,

Suemagoo xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry to butt in here, I wanted to send a pm to daisy but inbox is full hopefully she'll log in one day and see I need to ask her some questions, unless anyone else can help me?

Am in the process of looking into donor embryos and wandered if you could give me a steer in the right direction, am not single though. Have had several egg donations in Spain but the clinic doesn't do anything like that, I asked them re donor sperm last attempt in September but said they don't do double donors...

How did you choose your clinic, costs etc would be helpful how well do they match your characteristics? 

Have come to the end of the road for egg donation but am not prepared to give up yet  

Lots of love 

Larkles/Jen
xx

Good luck all on your journeys


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Larkles/Jen - have pm'd you

Dottie
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Larkles

From the content of the post I would imagine you'll find Daisy on the DCN boards.

I have double donation in Reprofit. I chose there due to the positive feedback, service from the clinic, and lower costs than over here.

Good luck  

LL x


----------

